# 03 F-250 6.0 Ltr- idles bad/shakes 40+ mph



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

I was driving home yesterday and I my truck started acting up. Wanted to see if any of you could help me with my problem. 

While I was at a stop light, the truck started idling real bad like it almost wanted to shut off. Then while driving and I got to about 45mph the truck started shaking real bad/bucking. This is the first time it has ever done anything like this. Any ideas of what it may be. 
I have changed the MAF sensor about 6 months ago, I changed the ICP sensor about 6 months ago, and the EGR about 1 year ago and the truck has run fine until now. Any ideas? Oh yeah, the check engine light is NOT on so I don't have a clue. I don't have any programmers or anything like that, the truck is stock. 
Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Is it a diesel?


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Diesel*

Yes,
It is a diesel engine.
Thanks,
joe



bspeegle said:


> Is it a diesel?


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

The ICP is a common failure item and it can cause bucking when it fails. T Can you see if it has thrown any codes?


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

It can also be injectors themselves. I would also look to see if you have water in the fuel filter, but you should get a light on the panel for WIF (water in fuel)


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

My buddy has a 6.0 and it was shuddering/bucking at a certain rpm range. Also had lost a bunch of power. It turned out to be two injectors I believe. Cost well over a grand to have fixed but it runs again I believe.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

It is the injectors. It does that when you lose 2 in order of the firing order. If they fire one after the other, and are both bad it will cause the shaking and bucking. Just check the codes and you should have cylinder contribution faults on the cylinders with the bad injectors. it could be other things, but is most likely the injectors. I do quite a few injectors on the 6.0s. Make sure to buy NEW ones. Most of the rebuilds arent any good. Just spend the extra money and get the new alliant ones. If you arent going to do it yourself, I wouldnt take it to the dealer. It will cost %20 more there than at a local shop.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Im having the same problem. truck shuts off at low speeds sometimes. Told me it was the injectors. CHANGED THEM ALL OUT and it still does it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

berto said:


> Im having the same problem. truck shuts off at low speeds sometimes. Told me it was the injectors. CHANGED THEM ALL OUT and it still does it.


LOL, been there done that recently, after Ford replaced every bolt on ,plug in ,screw in item on the top half of the motor it turned out to be a "O" ring on the low pressure side-go figure.....and the danged EGR tested good three times and on the fourth "I was watching the computer" It showed Bad! The ICP had been changed out 20k miles ago -it was bad also! I now have a new top half of the motor  and it runs like a scalded arsed ape-i did hook up the idle RPM Raise because i do idle it a lot! Ford was even going to swap my fuel tank out they were so confused :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:-if ANYONE has an PRO 6.0 mechanic post them up! Mine is running great NOW but it is a 6.0!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but why does Ford have such a problem with injectors on their diesel trucks? I never hear or read about Cummins having this issue. Also, why are the Powerstroke injectors so expensive? I believe you can get a set of 50hp RV injectors for the Cummins for around $250. My buddy paid out the arse to have two injectors fixed. Just curious what the difference is.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but why does Ford have such a problem with injectors on their diesel trucks? I never hear or read about Cummins having this issue. Also, why are the Powerstroke injectors so expensive? I believe you can get a set of 50hp RV injectors for the Cummins for around $250. My buddy paid out the arse to have two injectors fixed. Just curious what the difference is.


Uh Hem, try $1600/injector on the new dodges.... and they drop like flies with out a 2 micron filter set-up "after market" Great motors but bad injectors! as for Ford or any of the newer ones......because they can make $$$$ off of them when the warranties run out Lol!:cheers: ! All of mine were just replaced with the new style and i believe Ford ate $3500-4000 lies worth of warranty left! Buuuut, when this 6.0 crapps out you can bet their will be a cummins kit put in this truck! ;]


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

*i can still help*

Hey Joe,this is moneypit....aka dave....i thought you were going to stop by the shop sunday afternoon...i can still scan this truck for you if need be....hope you get her fixed though as the 6.0's can be a real pain...let me know if i can help....thnx/dave:flag:


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

My uncle keeps warning me about my 6.0&#8230; one of the first things he tells me Is stay on that egr.. they are notorious for getting carbon buildup and blowing out the tips of the injectors. Might want to look for a shop that offers a BG egr flush, this will clean up egr plus the intake which is a big over look for most. When was the last time you changed the fuel filter?


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

berto said:


> Im having the same problem. truck shuts off at low speeds sometimes. Told me it was the injectors. CHANGED THEM ALL OUT and it still does it.


Check the codes and see if it is the ICM


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> My uncle keeps warning me about my 6.0&#8230; one of the first things he tells me Is stay on that egr.. they are notorious for getting carbon buildup and blowing out the tips of the injectors. Might want to look for a shop that offers a BG egr flush, this will clean up egr plus the intake which is a big over look for most. When was the last time you changed the fuel filter?


Or EGR delete and be done with it. If you go to all of the trouble and expense to clean it out, just get the EGR delete, save the money, triple the life of all affected components. Al Gore says it will kill the polar bears, but he says that about everything except his private jet...


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*I think it is the injectors...*

I pulled codes on the truck and it showed fault codes P0261 (Injector Circuit Low Cyl 1) and P0263 ( Cyl 1 Contribution/Balance Fault).

I was thinking at first it might be the FICM, as these codes can sometimes be from a bad or weak FICM. But then as I am reading all of the responses...It looks like I have a bad injector or injectors. I see "Willfishforfood" hit the nail on the head with this one. As soon as I pulled the codes, they were exactly what he said they would be. Dang the luck! I have already changed out the ICP about 6 months ago, changed out the MAF sensor about 6 months ago, and the EGR about 1 year ago. So I guess now its time to change out 1 or 2 injectors. Darn the luck!!! The truck is out of warranty! Go figure!

One question...do I have to only change out 1 injector or do I change them all out as a whole? Do they come seperately or as a set? Sorry about the dumb question, as you can see, I am not a mechanic. I was hoping this was going to be a cheap fix, but I guess its not gonna be. Thanks again for all the responses.
Joe


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

My thought was that you put in gas instead or you put in the wrong kind of oil. My buddy had put gas in his f-250 and it started bucking and his brother put in the wrong oil and it started bucking also. I never thought about the injectors.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Uh Hem, try $1600/injector on the new dodges.... and they drop like flies with out a 2 micron filter set-up "after market" Great motors but bad injectors! as for Ford or any of the newer ones......because they can make $$$$ off of them when the warranties run out Lol!:cheers: ! All of mine were just replaced with the new style and i believe Ford ate $3500-4000 lies worth of warranty left! Buuuut, when this 6.0 crapps out you can bet their will be a cummins kit put in this truck! ;]


I assume you are referring to the new Cummins, not the 5.9? I can believe that whole heartedly about the 6.7, anything with all the smog junk is gonna be more problamatic, your absolutely right. I'm just saying that I have never heard much chatter about people having issues with the injectors on Cummins trucks (5.9). Just curious what the difference is?


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

The injectors come individually. They are not that bad to change out. Just take your time and make sure you torque the hold down bolts. Cyl. 1 is on the passenger side of truck. It would be better to have a power balance test done to make sure you do not have some more that are on the verge of being bad. A egr delete kit is great on the 6.0 and cures alot of problems. The ones i have put on leave your stock egr cooler in place so it looks factory. It incresed fuel mileage by 3-5 MPG and power went up too. All without setting a check engine light. PM me if you want some more info on it.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a co. truck F350 with the 6.0 liter diesel and the same thing happened to me. I had it checked out at a dealership in Corpus and it was the cam shaft position sensor.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

unplug the egr valve and drive it - had one a few months ago and it was hanging and opening randomly, if after you unplug and everything is fairly normal go buy one


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

mine was weird yesterday. I drove to houston from freeport and the thing would buck hard around 60 65. Picked up a pump, the truck was off maybe 10 min. Hooked up the pump and drove home with no problems. 

buying used trucks is hell!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a very ood PS guy in Magnolia if anyone needs one. And yes the 5.9 Injec are very expensive I have replaced all six of mine and the both pumps! My PS I replaced all 8 injectors I did buy remans out of FL 109.00 each with 1 yr warranty I have 45k on them no problems and truck has 250,000 My 2006 6.0 died the first week I had it. Im ready for a new truck but nothing out right now is holding up IMOP so I will keep the Goat.


----------

